# RC Pro National Finals



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

RC Pro is proud to announce that the National Finals will be held at Gulf Coast Raceway November 2 through November 5, 2011. Gulf Coast Raceway is a state of the art facility located in Porter, Texas, just north of Houston. The location provides close proximity to a major airport (George Bush Intercontinental Airport), hotels, dining and shopping. The track facility is second to none, boasting a covered off road track and pit area, concessions and onsite hobby shop. Be sure to check out their website at www.mikes-hobbyshop.com for a virtual tour. For those who have not raced at Gulf Coast, you are in for a real treat.

RC Pro is also proud to announce the addition of a 4WD Short Course National Championship. This class is limited to the first 60 paid entries to crown a National Champion. The title sponsors for the 4WD Short Course event are Sewell Automotive Company and Losi.

The Finals are open to anyone who has raced a National event or a State event in 2010 or 2011. Sign up will open August 31 on RC Signup www.rcsignup.com, so be watching!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Gonna be a fun one!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome. Gonna be a long week.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't wait!:fireworks


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't see it on rcsignup yet.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Will be posted later today, getting on the info in order.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Signup is open


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

RCSignup is open for all the National Finals HERE


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

We're there dude


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Gonna be a great race. Cannot wait. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

sweetness.....i be there beeshes


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Shaping up to be a great race. Ryan Lutz (Durango), Jesse Robbers (HB), and Josh Alton (HB Designer) will be here. Robbers will also be driving the anticipated CR8 Buggy.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

RACE INFO and SCHEDULE


----------



## Ricky H. (Jul 17, 2011)

Will the track at Mike's be open the weekend before the Nationals?


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

How I understand everything no it will not. No one is allowed to run on it for practice until November 2nd, the day that practice opens for the finals.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

James is correct. No practice until the 2nd, assuming you are racing in the finals. If you are not racing in the finals then you will not be able to run on the track until the 6th.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

any sneak peaks at the layout ? Jeremy promised AN amazing track this time out !


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

RevoUsa said:


> any sneak peaks at the layout ? Jeremy promised AN amazing track this time out !


Sure, if you can make out anything from this photo.. lol


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope ! But if thats a jump in the middle, I see broke / bent / replaced chassis's coming ! LOL


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a reminder you will have to be signed and PAID by Oct. 29th for either the Nationals or 4wd Short Course Finals.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

We are getting close to having a finished track! We will post pics With in the next few days!

we could use some volunteers if anyone has some free time!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Ill be there Thur to help. Was shooting for tomorrow, but wife has to work late.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

I can do Thurs as well ! What time you need the help ?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

so wait a minute....

you have to have raced a state or nationals in 2010 or 2011 in order to race? I thought this was an "open" event to anyone. I haven't raced any but was planning on attending this event with my shortcourse truck.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

you can race! The Short Coarse class is like a separate race, their is no points for anyone, who ever wins will be crowned The Rc Pro Series National Champion.


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

For the Love of God!!! Post some pics we dieing here!! LOL THx


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

We will meet at the track at 10 am tomorrow, we got all the dirt placed. Now all their is left is water and packing, and then we will put the pipe down sometime this weekend.

On another note, if you know you need something tires or what ever please let me know asap. I am sending a order on Friday And Monday so if you need anything call the shop please. We will have tires and consumables in stock, but i want to make sure everyone is covered.

It is almost time!!!!! I cant wait.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

RevoUsa said:


> Nope ! But if thats a jump in the middle, I see broke / bent / replaced chassis's coming ! LOL


dont forget engine block cracks, and clutch bearing replacement, and bent exhaust manifolds.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> dont forget engine block cracks, and clutch bearing replacement, and bent exhaust manifolds.


Went to peak at the layout today and even though its not done yet "IT LOOKS SWEET" ! These guys have done an awsome job on this one! Once the pipe is down its going to look amazing ! You guys are going to have a blast !


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Hate to say it guys, cant race this one. the Xray is't ready, and the Mbx-6 isn't either. but i also cant miss school...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man. Atleast the pipes will hold together now.:slimer:


Z-Man. said:


> Hate to say it guys, cant race this one. the Xray is't ready, and the Mbx-6 isn't either. but i also cant miss school...


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

JANKEII said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Atleast the pipes will hold together now.:slimer:


I was gonna race buggy actually with my new Xray. My truggy missing a lot of parts because the mxb-6 is hungry for new parts.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Pipes will do that...


Z-Man. said:


> I was gonna race buggy actually with my new Xray. My truggy missing a lot of parts because the mxb-6 is hungry for new parts.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

The SC add on is awesome. I look forward to seeing some great racing. See ya there.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

JANKEII said:


> Pipes will do that...


That was ONE time!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea right...
Have you checked your avator:slimer::slimer::slimer:


Z-Man. said:


> That was ONE time!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I won't be making it either.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

RCSignup has expired for this event. How ever you can still pay by paypal. If you need to pay at the event that will be accepted as well. No one will be deleted until Thursday am.

Short Course: CASH only paid to Susie
Finals: Will be able to pay by CC, PP, Check or Cash.

My understanding you will be able to pay upstairs for that.

Once you get there and set up. If at all possible please don't mark off entire rows of tables. You will need to come up stairs and check in (*does not matter if you are paid or not*). You will receive your armband and verify your RC Pro membership (or get one). You will not be able to race without either. Your pit person will have to sign in as well with Susie and I. Once you have your armband you may practice. Practice will be controlled. We will also be doing pre tech as well on cars.

Thursday will have practice for those that did not practice Weds.
Friday is the same as well.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

What time Wednesday will the track be opened up for practice?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Opened up LiveRC this morning and they've got a camera set up next to the RD booth! How awesome!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

For anyone that is wanting to keep up on LiveRC, race 1 is checking in now.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Gonna be following the coverage all weekend. I may drive out there Saturday to see how its all going but school wont let me go.


----------



## bmxracer (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone have an idea when the races will be finished today and tomorrow? I'm trying to get off work and go watch the races, but not sure when they will be finished.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

races will be done around 4 on sat.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

I am back home finally!! all i can say is this was the BEST track ever made at Mikes!! the event was run flawlessly and the locals represented very well. Good job to the crew, i dont know how your going to be able to top this track!! it needs to stay up for as long as you can!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*awesome*

Congrats to Jake and Jason, excellent job guys.....


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

short course A2
http://www.youtube.com/user/Mantisworx?feature=mhum


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

where can I see the main's result sheets?


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm still able to get to all the results through liverc. Go to their live broadcast page, click on gulf coast raceway, then on the results tab. If you can't, I can link later to the mains you want,I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> where can I see the main's result sheets?


Jason you won like 3 awards you missed out on getting then and a picture


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Z-Man. said:


> Jason you won like 3 awards you missed out on getting then and a picture


Wow I didn't expect that. I tanked (mechanical problems) in Corr and in buggy I got 6th, 7th, then 8th. I thought for sure I would be off the podium. Anyways During my last A3 my son Alex (he was there friday night) went to the emergency room and I had to jet once I found out after the race. He had an emergency Appendectomy and I'm writing this from his room at Texas Children's hospital.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

I still cant believe what happened to me in the last lap of the B -.-


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

itsnathan said:


> I still cant believe what happened to me in the last lap of the B -.-


What happened. I wad following liverc on the phone


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

aggie4231 said:


> What happened. I wad following liverc on the phone


I was in first in the last lap and got knocked out by someone.... then i ended up 4th


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just checked the laps, you went from 2nd to 4th. Real close racing between 2-4 on the final laps.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We still clapped for you Jason


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> Wow I didn't expect that. I tanked (mechanical problems) in Corr and in buggy I got 6th, 7th, then 8th. I thought for sure I would be off the podium. Anyways During my last A3 my son Alex (he was there friday night) went to the emergency room and I had to jet once I found out after the race. He had an emergency Appendectomy and I'm writing this from his room at Texas Children's hospital.


Wow, hope hes alright. 
they gave out awards for 12-1st place.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for there support through this past year, it has been alot of work getting everything done for this race. 

I would like to thank everyone that helped build the track but i got to give Jason Beam a big shout out! He busted his butt on this track only thing the rest of us could do is try and keep up! Thank you bro! and congratulations on your wins. 

None of this would be possible with out Mike and Carol Eberle for the continued support of the rc community. They do more than any body i have ever met in all the years ive been in this hobby! all of us should thank them!

David and Susie lovett thank you for everything! Next year will only be better! We will talk soon!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> I would like to thank everyone for there support through this past year, it has been alot of work getting everything done for this race.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone that helped build the track but i got to give Jason Beam a big shout out! He busted his butt on this track only thing the rest of us could do is try and keep up! Thank you bro! and congratulations on your wins.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

We all had a feeling that some people would not show up for this event. We set a goal to make sure that everyone not attending would regret it, and I believe we accomplished that. Next year I expect to see an enormous turnout.

Now its sleepy time!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys did a FABULOUS job! I'm sure those that didn't attend do regret it. I have been boasting about what they have missed myself.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just talked with Joe Ford, Castle Creations Surface Team Manager. He was down for this race and he said that was the best track, facility, and layout he has ever been to! Nice job Mike's! 

Jeremy and Mike, take pride in knowing that you guys are probably the largest, permanent, covered off-road track in the world, and that you're in a group of 3-5 facilities around the globe that even come close!


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

that's awesome! i feel fortunate to be relatively close to such a facility.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Joe Ford is a great guy. He was down for this race and the Texas State Finals as well. 
Date for the 2012 Finals have been posted and looks like it may even be bigger and better next year.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I am still looking for the final points avg. in E buggy. Live RC has the individual results but not the finals where the points are averaged.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> I am still looking for the final points avg. in E buggy. Live RC has the individual results but not the finals where the points are averaged.


Its on the rcproseries.com website.

http://www.rcproseries.com/info/2011-us-series-points


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's an article I found on the Serpent website... 
Realize that Ryan Mosley is in ALL the pictures lol.
http://serpent.com/news/13454/Rc-Pro-National-Finals-Race.html


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

What the hell is up with Ryan's eye in the 1st pic hahahaha.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Na i was looking for my position at the last race after the best of 3 triple A mains were averaged. That results had the total points standings for the nation which I wasn't really in the running for.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wahoo, I am in tird in Nat Points!!
Open Arena Truck
Finals
AP
Total
Chris Marrant
152
15
371
Keith Huffman
141
15
352
Paul Schulz
138
15
343
Aaron Simmons
144
15
343
Chris Pearce
123
15
338
Nick Lewis
147
15
338
Mike Russ
135
15
328
Blake Everett
114
15
323
Thomas Rogers
120
15
321
Sean Smith
129
15
312
Shane Lafferty
132
15
307
Cade Whitenton
117
15
302
Scott Harrell
111
10
223
Michael Clark
126
10
221


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Awsome Job Jason on the track for the Finals. I know I said it a bunch of times bro but you guys did an awsome job...
Jeremy, Thanks for everything you do for us out there.
Mike and Carol, what else needs to be said,,,they ROCK!!!!
David and Susie, you guys also run an awsome series!!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeremy, Can you post the final AAA main Ebuggy results. All I can find is one or #2 on Live RC and RC pro just has the points summaries. I was looking for the finals sheet as it prints out summing up all AAA. Ty


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have seen them somewhere. Are you sure you looked everywhere on the rcpro site.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Jeremy, Can you post the final AAA main Ebuggy results. All I can find is one or #2 on Live RC and RC pro just has the points summaries. I was looking for the finals sheet as it prints out summing up all AAA. Ty


They are on Liverc! I see on the finals sheet it is only showing A1, but if you look at all of the 3 heats you can do the math if you are looking for your total points.

EBUGGY A1:http://www.liverc.com/view_result_file.php?d=gulfcoastraceway&e=4200&f=R6_Race_12_1_8_Electric_Buggy_%28A1_Main%29.xml
EBUGGY A2:http://www.liverc.com/view_result_f...f=R6_Race_16_1_8_Electric_Buggy_(A2_Main).xml
EBUGGY A3:http://www.liverc.com/view_result_f...f=R6_Race_20_1_8_Electric_Buggy_(A3_Main).xml

AAA FINAL RESULTS:http://www.liverc.com/view_result_f...Sheet_1.8 Electric Buggy_Triple-A_Results.xml


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

here I got it all figured out for you.

Joor, David (3) 100 (1=20/10:19.870) 99 (2=21/10:22.800) 97 (4=20/10:19.365) 
Ryan Lutz (1) 99 (2=20/10:26.779) 100 (1=22/10:28.040) 100 (1=21/10:12.366) 
Dellinger, Jake (2) 98 (3=19/10:08.732) 98 (3=20/10:15.550) 99 (2=20/10:08.878) 
Chris Allison (5) 97 (4=18/10:10.813) 90 (11=18/10:04.497) 96 (5=20/10:21.774) 
Wells, Thomas (10) 96 (5=18/10:14.418) 92 (9=19/10:27.847) 91 (10=19/10:29.865) 
Pittack, Jason (6) 95 (6=18/10:15.148) 96 (5=19/10:01.336) 98 (3=20/10:10.656) 
Wipf, Jason (15) 94 (7=18/10:30.558) 95 (6=19/10:07.672) 93 (8=19/10:11.332) 
Haude, Tyler (18) 93 (8=18/10:37.254) 89 (12=18/10:17.227) 90 (11=18/10:16.953) 
Earl Trindle (8) 92 (9=17/10:09.480) 91 (10=19/10:31.300) 92 (9=19/10:23.416) 
Skidmore, Kyle (4) 91 (10=11/5:57.230) 97 (4=20/10:24.105) 95 (6=20/10:21.797) 
Cristian Tabush (9) 90 (11=10/5:42.149) 94 (7=19/10:09.191) 89 (12=3/1:49.809) 
Alton, Josh (7) 89 (12=5/3:05.153) 93 (8=19/10:15.295) 94 (7=20/10:26.238)

Taking the best two rounds and adding up the points..
1 - Ryan Lutz 200
2 - Joor, David 199
3 - Dellinger, Jake 197
4 - Pittack, Jason 194
5 - Chris Allison 193
6 - Skidmore, Kyle 192
7 - Wipf, Jason 189
8 - Wells, Thomas 187
9 - Alton, Josh 187
10 - Cristian Tabush 184
11 - Earl Trindle 184
12 - Haude, Tyler 183


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, ty man. Thats what I was looking for.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

If anyone knows Marcus Williams please have him contact me ASAP. Thanks in advance.


----------

